# Disposable CO2 cylinders



## Themuleous (10 Aug 2009)

Hi All,

I'm aware of the eBay disposable cylinders and weldUK, but just wondered if anyone has found any ultra cheap 600g CO2 cylinders?  Cheapest I've found seems to be around Â£14 once you include postage?  Also is there anything on thread size I need to be aware of or like normal cylinders are all disposable cylinders the same?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Aug 2009)

The cheapest I have found are Welder's Warehouse and Wilstar Marketing.  Halfords have gone up to Â£17 each but still useful for an emergency 

All the threads are identical except for one selfish manufacturer.  Dennerle decided to use their own thread which requires the Dennerle regulator to use Dennerle bottles.  Dennerle bottles will not fit any other regulator either.

AC


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2009)

I've been told that not all disposable co2 bottles came with the same thread, when I was looking as I could only find a suitable reguator from Dennerle. So I've decided to use the Dennerle bottles rather than trying to find ones a little bit cheaper.


----------



## Themuleous (10 Aug 2009)

Thats a real PITA if thats true!  Dennerle CO2 is way expensive, I'd bet better off paying for refillable!

Sam


----------



## milla (10 Aug 2009)

Â£9 FOR 600G  @ Machine Mart


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Aug 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I've been told that not all disposable co2 bottles came with the same thread, when I was looking as I could only find a suitable reguator from Dennerle. So I've decided to use the Dennerle bottles rather than trying to find ones a little bit cheaper.



From what I gather if you buy Dennerle regulators you have to use Dennerle bottles.  AFAIK all the others can use welding canisters either straight on or with an adaptor nut.

The reason being the only difference with the others is that the actual thread may be a slightly different taper/gauge so the adaptor nut does the job.

The Dennerle decision was to make the screw thread a different length so their regulator doesn't open the pin on disposable cannisters.  I have no idea if other regulators will work on a Dennerle bottle.

AC


----------



## Themuleous (11 Aug 2009)

Can anyone recommend a welding reg that would work?  From what I can see most have an outlet that doesn't look like it will fit 6mm CO2 hosing?  Or have I got that wrong?







Cheers

Sam


----------



## baron von bubba (11 Aug 2009)

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -1896.html
not welding reg but seems good price.
lfs (aquatic habitat, shurdington road.) is selling for 39.99 with a bottle! (and a 2 gauge version with solinoid for around Â£80)
you may wanna find out what thread it is and what other systems/bottles its compatible with if you were interested.

apparently its a new range TMC have released.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Aug 2009)

Cheers for the link, I'm after the disposable option thou  I think its the only thing Im going to get away with at work, thats all.

Is the one the Aquatic habitat sell for disposable?

Sam

EDIT - I have found a way of doing it with a disposable welding reg but it means buying 30m of tubing, and thats about 29.95m more than I need!


----------



## baron von bubba (11 Aug 2009)

ah, was wandering what the reasoning was! :0)
i'm not sure if it was for dissposable bottles. (thier number 01452 862791)

the 500g refillable bottles i've seen are pretty much no different in size/looks from the dispossable bottles tho. (apart from looking slightly sturdier and having a "guard" around the valve area.
i could understand them being a tad funny about you hooking FE's up @ work, but if they will let you have dissposable why not a "proper" refillable?


----------



## Themuleous (11 Aug 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> i could understand them being a tad funny about you hooking FE's up @ work, but if they will let you have dissposable why not a "proper" refillable?



Exactly!  Was gonna ask about a massive pub type cylinder but didnt think that would go down to well either!  I think I'll just have to ask and see what response i get.

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Aug 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a welding reg that would work?  From what I can see most have an outlet that doesn't look like it will fit 6mm CO2 hosing?  Or have I got that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sam that is the same manufacturer as mine although mine is a dual gauge.  The screwed in part there I unscrewed and the Lunapet needle valve screwed straight into the hole.

Can't say this is the case for sure with yours as mine had a hole front and back.  1 was smaller and 1 larger.  the larger one was the one that fitted the needle valve.

AC

AC


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2009)

Nice one, cheers Andy.  I knew there had to be a simple solution but until I got the reg in my hands I'd never be quite sure.  Just happens I've got an old lunapet reg as well!

Trying to see just how cheaply I can set up a pressurised CO2 system, looking like it'll be less that Â£40!

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Aug 2009)

you could always heat up the hose and push it into the attachment thatis there.  That is a push fit welding connection.

AC


----------

